# why do you have a plastic switch box



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

I think its funny that you have to have hydros to be old school :biggrin: and when I see these cats out in the streets, they got those cheap,''IMO'' ugly airbag switch boxes...Wat's up with that??*Discuss, homies if you like them or not, thanks*..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Those have been around since before airbags started using them. I have on in my lac that has been in there since the 90s.


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

Well its either this










or this










take your pic


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 6 2010, 09:47 AM~17972351
> *Well its either this
> 
> 
> ...


 this








:biggrin:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

you dont need all them dam switches, in my opion! front back and three wheel is all i need


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jul 6 2010, 11:56 AM~17972406
> *you dont need all them dam switches, in my opion! front back and three wheel is all i need
> *


Don't forget side to side :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 6 2010, 07:58 AM~17971706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There garbage! Fire hazards!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 6 2010, 11:54 AM~17973259
> *There garbage! Fire hazards!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 6 2010, 08:11 AM~17971763
> *Those have been around since before airbags started using them. I have on in my lac that has been in there since the 90s.
> *


x2


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

mine


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Jul 6 2010, 01:43 PM~17974239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My next upgrade. i got that super chrome box panel now. But nothing like 3-4 on the dash!!!


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 02:10 PM~17974514
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>LINK TO TOPIC*
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=522174&st=180
> [/b]


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

i got 10 switches on my linc with a see through switch box,.,.erbody hates it,.,. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

not trippin though my lac has 4 switches mounted and my cutlas
has 4 switches mounted,.,.

i agree wit o boy all u need f,b, and 3 both corners,.,.

but yeah those boxes have been out fo a minut,.,.im surprise they just started to bug u,,.


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't mind either one but don't the dash mounted switches look classier or something like that?

Theres something about them that looks more attractive than a large plastic box with metal things sticking out of it.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 6 2010, 04:51 PM~17975916
> *I don't mind either one but don't the dash mounted switches look classier or something like that?
> 
> Theres something about them that looks more attractive than a large plastic box with metal things sticking out of it.
> *


depends on ur car homie,.,.square type of a car should go with the switch panel
goes more wit the interior,.,.,.a nicer car goes wit the switch box.,.
the switch panel is not classy in my taste,.,.dats why my linc has a clear see thru box,.,.


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

heres mine, Toggles NO side to side !!! FRONT BACK AND THREE all i need


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jul 6 2010, 01:54 PM~17974335
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...



see thats clean , when the playte lookis like it came with the car, You want that look like if a New booty looked in yo car he wouldnt tell were the switches are, cuz its a cleaner and factory look,


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jul 6 2010, 06:25 PM~17976763
> *heres mine, Toggles  NO side to side !!! FRONT BACK AND THREE all i need
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 6 2010, 10:25 AM~17972617
> *Don't forget side to side  :biggrin:
> *


and see-saw and pancake.... :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:0


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jul 6 2010, 08:25 PM~17976763
> *heres mine, Toggles  NO side to side !!! FRONT BACK AND THREE all i need
> 
> 
> ...


thats all any of us need :h5:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Jul 10 2010, 07:56 PM~18012704
> *thats all any of us need  :h5:
> *


Nah we need 16 switches like Dre :roflmao: :biggrin: 
jk

but 4 switches mounted on the dash look clean as hell


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

TRUE^^ I'm GUSSin ITS JUST ME THAT HATES THOSE BOXES :uh: AND WITH HYDROS,FUCK :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 11 2010, 04:01 AM~18015624
> *TRUE^^ I'm GUSSin ITS JUST ME THAT HATES THOSE BOXES :uh: AND WITH HYDROS,FUCK  :angry:
> *


 :wow: even on air they look like doo doo.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 11 2010, 07:21 AM~18015934
> *:wow: even on air they look like doo doo.
> *


 that is true my friend


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 10 2010, 09:21 PM~18013982
> *Nah we need 16 switches like Dre  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> jk
> 
> ...



I frogot about that dre video LOL he did have 16 in that mafucka lOl i dunno thats kind of tacky, back in the 90s that shit ws the BIZ lol that foe he had was SHitinG too


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 11 2010, 07:21 AM~18015934
> *:wow: even on air they look like doo doo.
> *




Hell yeah LOL ha ha ha lol even wit air you have to have 4 switches mouted like you juiced LOl you can FOOL some people thikn that you tipin LOl


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jul 11 2010, 04:02 PM~18017824
> *Hell yeah LOL ha ha ha lol  even wit air you have to have 4 switches mouted like you juiced LOl you can FOOL some people thikn that you tipin LOl
> *


i have both a box to do shit out the car and a 5 switch panel under the dash. but im a righty (right side of the steering wheel) so i cant use that when i hop out the car.


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Jul 11 2010, 02:32 PM~18018018
> *i have both a box to do shit out the car and a 5 switch panel under the dash. but im a righty (right side of the steering wheel) so i cant use that when i hop out the car.
> *


thats coo! i can accept that, im a righty too but i had it put on the left so i dont have to go in side, people say just get a switch cord. Im not a hopper, im a lay and play type of guy, I like stuntin wit a cup of drank in my left and lock that bitch up with out openin the door, i had 8 "front back and all four" on my 77 monty right in the middle, but i sold it for this lac, cuz it was sombodys eles junk,


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jul 11 2010, 04:55 PM~18018159
> *thats coo! i can accept that, im a righty too but i had it put on the left so i dont have to go in side, people say just get a switch cord. Im not a hopper, im a lay and play type of guy, I like stuntin wit a cup of drank in my left and lock that bitch up with out openin the door, i had 8 "front back and all four" on my 77 monty right in the middle, but i sold it for this lac, cuz it was sombodys eles junk,
> *


the switch box i have is transparent blue that matches the car. its not the standard one u see everyone with that are angled to both sides. but i have a toggle switch to turn off the box when i drive. so the switches dont start hittin themselves in the back while i use the panel under the dash


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Jul 11 2010, 02:59 PM~18018186
> *the switch box i have is transparent blue that matches the car. its not the standard one u see everyone with that are angled to both sides. but i have a toggle switch to turn off the box when i drive. so the switches dont start hittin themselves in the back while i use the panel under the dash
> *


yeah i dont like that angle shit, I like it when it ws like int he early 90s were you would take a reg switch plate and youse that out side the car, wirs be showin in the back but I remember wathen them old ofical lowridre videos when they were dancin the toyota trucks and shit, the switches would just be one long metal plate with about 10 swtiches, if u dancen then its coo but i kinda like to hide mine, you really cant see my switches from my window or the pas unless ur tryind to look for them,


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

i got 4 on the dash and one all by itself on ten feet of cord :biggrin:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jul 11 2010, 05:00 PM~18018192
> *yeah i dont like that angle shit, I like it when it ws like int he early 90s were you would take a reg switch plate and youse that out side the car, wirs be showin in the back but I remember wathen them old ofical lowridre videos when they were dancin the toyota trucks and shit, the switches would just be one long metal plate with about 10 swtiches, if u dancen then its coo but i kinda like to hide mine, you really cant see my switches from my window or the pas unless ur tryind to look for them,
> *


aint nothin like the old school :h5:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

only way to rule


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

my new one


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 11 2010, 05:01 PM~18018855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS WHAT i LIKE TO SEE
:h5:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jul 11 2010, 04:12 PM~18018641
> *i got 4 on the dash and one all by itself on ten feet of cord :biggrin:
> *


3x :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jul 11 2010, 04:12 PM~18018641
> *i got 4 on the dash and one all by itself on ten feet of cord :biggrin:
> *


pictures or your just bumping gums!!! :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 11 2010, 05:12 PM~18018922
> *pictures or your just bumping gums!!! :wow:
> *


 i'LL HAVE TO X2 THIS :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 11 2010, 08:12 PM~18018922
> *pictures or your just bumping gums!!! :wow:
> *


just cause they wanna see it i wanna see it now :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 11 2010, 05:01 PM~18018855
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats clean !!! we got the same lac i think LOl i want that switch plate!!! my switches are to the left to the left


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 11 2010, 05:12 PM~18018922
> *pictures or your just bumping gums!!! :wow:
> *



LOl I Like this guy! no **** :thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

All my switch box homies. Need to go real old skool on they ass and bust out the Porkys 25 switch box. Shit that mofo had lights and shit, and a 26 switch alot of dude didnt know about. That made car rollover and play dead. :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 11 2010, 08:24 PM~18020322
> *All my switch box homies. Need to go real old skool on they ass and bust out the Porkys 25 switch box.  Shit that mofo had lights and shit, and a 26 switch alot of dude didnt know about. That made car rollover and play dead.  :wow:
> *


I seen one them! Shits lit up at night. And looked like a shoe box! They were hudge! And heavy duty too! :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 6 2010, 04:51 PM~17975916
> *I don't mind either one but don't the dash mounted switches look classier or something like that?
> 
> Theres something about them that looks more attractive than a large plastic box with metal things sticking out of it.*


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jul 11 2010, 10:51 PM~18020057
> *thats clean !!! we got the same lac i think LOl i want that switch plate!!! my switches are  to the left to the left
> *


thanks all that old one is is a peice of 2 inch angle iron with holes i mounted it to the bottom of my ashtray and ran the wire threw it so if i need to change a switch i just pull the ashtray out and BAM easy access the new one is much better same place


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dutchone+Jul 6 2010, 09:56 AM~17972406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY VERY NICE


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyone like custom switch enclosures???


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 13 2010, 09:13 PM~18041170
> *Anyone like custom switch enclosures???
> 
> 
> ...


N

Now i been seeing new lowriders doin that! wit the fiberglass council and dash with the tv, i see a 93 lac wit the crystal steering wheel! i think its a clean look cuz it looks like the car was build around the switches LOL


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

4 switches, left of dash. That's it.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 14 2010, 09:19 AM~18043969
> *4 switches, left of dash.  That's it.
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

no gay plastic boxes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

and especial with hydros


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 14 2010, 10:49 AM~18044519
> *and especial with hydros
> *






























This guy was hopping with a plastic switch box. the bottom row got stuck.. he hit 48" then wham.. :uh:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 14 2010, 01:15 PM~18044665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats why i got my ground disconnect under my seat and a fire extinguisher close by


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:0


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 14 2010, 11:15 AM~18044665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a factory car to me? i could be wrong 



but then again. you look like a monkey to me.. again, i could be wrong.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jul 15 2010, 06:09 AM~18051742
> *looks like a factory car to me? i could be wrong
> but then again. you look like a monkey to me.. again, i could be wrong.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

thats why i got my ground disconnect under my seat and a fire extinguisher close by


ME duce! :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 14 2010, 02:15 PM~18044665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i call bullshit stock wheels no wires :uh: if that was a joke then i feel dumb


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 14 2010, 11:15 AM~18044665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

i'm getting rid of my switch box  i got a switch plate from Jas at CCF Customs


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 17 2010, 06:03 AM~18067552
> *i'm getting rid of my switch box    i got a switch plate from Jas at CCF Customs
> 
> 
> ...


Your not going to like it. How bought I take that off your hand there. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 17 2010, 07:32 AM~18067809
> *Your not going to like it. How bought I take that off your hand there.  :biggrin:
> *


i think it will be just fine Homie


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 17 2010, 06:03 AM~18067552
> *i'm getting rid of my switch box    i got a switch plate from Jas at CCF Customs
> 
> 
> ...


i need dat in my life¡


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 17 2010, 08:03 AM~18067552
> *i'm getting rid of my switch box    i got a switch plate from Jas at CCF Customs
> 
> 
> ...



put some color in the ridges :cheesy:


----------

